# Difference between Registered and Certified Post



## redbhoy (3 Nov 2010)

Anyone know the difference between Registered Post (which you need to sign for) and Certified Post (which you dont need to sign for)?
Do the Post Office record the certified post although dont ask for signature when delivering letter?


----------



## mf1 (3 Nov 2010)

redbhoy said:


> Anyone know the difference between Registered Post (which you need to sign for) and Certified Post (which you dont need to sign for)?
> Do the Post Office record the certified post although dont ask for signature when delivering letter?



Are you asking as a recipient? or as a poster? 

An Post will provide evidence of receipt of the registered letter - you can Track and Trace on their website. 

A certificate of posting will confirm that a letter was posted - but not whether or not it was received by the recipient. 

mf


----------



## redbhoy (3 Nov 2010)

Thanks for that mf1. Im asking as a recipient.


----------

